# cups-1.1.15-r2 and HP-printers

## Lasker

I've had a hard time getting my printer running, about 3 days of ripping out my hair,

until I finally found a solution in the german forum: 

Downgrading to cups 1.1.14-r4

The problem there was with a HP950C, I'm here with a HP880C.

All problems are gone after downgrading to ver. 1.1.14-r4.

You should think about mask the new cups version or at least giving out a warning for HP-printer users.

----------

## rphillips

It was due to an incompatibility with ghostscript... A fix to ghostscript appears to have fixed the problem... Atleast here.

----------

## Lasker

 *rphillips wrote:*   

> It was due to an incompatibility with ghostscript... A fix to ghostscript appears to have fixed the problem... Atleast here.

 

I'm using gs 7.05.3-r1

If this should be the fixed version I only can say:

At least (worked) not here with cups 1.1.15-r2.

----------

## rac

From Bugs to Hardware & Laptops

----------

## Lasker

I try cups 1.1.15-r2 occasionally but nothing has changed, not for me at least:

Only cups 1.1.14-r4 works, thus for me it still looks like a bug.

Btw ghostscript 7.05.4 is out since 30.07.02

Found at http://www.linuxprinting.org/

Perhaps this version may fix it...

----------

